# Cant Stop Coughing!



## AKRevo47 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cant stop coughing! Ive been smoking forever and everytime I hit the bong lately, I cough. If I hit it hard, then I go through a coughing fit and sometimes I even end up coughing til I throw up. Its pretty much the same with joints and pipes but not as harsh.

Ive smoked with cough drops in my mouth and drinking water but nothing really helps. Is there something wrong with me? It kills my buzz from so much coughing or when I have to drink water right after I take a hit. 

Ive been doing alot of running, so Im thinking my lungs and throat are just really sensitive.? but this is just getting ridiculous.

Any suggestions or advice so I can enjoy my smoking again!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 23, 2011)

vape dawg. but yea it sounds like ur lungs are in a battle, ive been ditching blunts and bowls lately bc i cant stand the harshness. all about bongs n bubblers these days for me. edibles are good to if u can cook ur buddah. ditch your lighter too and cop some beewax/hemp/iron


----------



## tje22 (Jan 23, 2011)

huh, i always cough that much wile hitting out of bongs(not to the point of puking) But it has always got me higher quicker, my mom always told me you gota couph to get off. lol


----------



## FrankDank420 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not good at all. It sounds like you´re on the verge of bronchitis. I was at that same point. When I was chronic I smoked at least a half oz. a day, literally I would smoke until my lungs collapsed. So really, you need to love yourself and cut back on the smoking. Smoke less, and higher quality, definitly get yourself a vaporizer until your lungs cure a bit.e

Despite this I would never want to stop smoking because the anxiety relief it provides by far exceeds any of these minor side effects. Legalize it everywhere.

Bronchitis is really bad, here´s some reading for you.

Respiratory Illness
Marijuana has been linked to many respiratory problems including pulmonary infections, chronic bronchitis, excessive phlegm and impairment of the small air passages. M


The bronchial tubes, or bronchi, connect the windpipe to the lungs. When the lining of the bronchial tubes becomes inflamed or infected, the condition is called bronchitis. Bronchitis reduces the amount of air and oxygen that can flow into the lungs and causes a heavy mucus or phlegm to form in the airways.

Bronchitis is considered to be acute or chronic. Acute bronchitis is a shorter illness that commonly develops after a cold or viral infection such as the flu. It generally consists of a cough with green sputum, chest discomfort or soreness, fever, and sometimes shortness of breath. Acute bronchitis usually lasts a few days or weeks. 

Chronic bronchitis is characterized by a persistent, mucus-producing cough on most days of the month, three months of a year for two successive years in absence of a secondary cause of the cough. People with chronic bronchitis have varying degrees of breathing difficulties, and symptoms may get better and worsen during different parts of the year.
What causes bronchitis?

Bronchitis is caused by viruses, bacteria, and other particles that irritate the bronchial tubes. 

Acute bronchitis is usually caused by a viral infection in the bronchi - often the same viruses that causes cold and flu. Bronchitis is actually part of the immune response to fighting against the infection, since additional swelling occurs in the bronchial tubes as the immune system's actions generate mucus. In addition to viruses, bacteria, exposure to tobacco smoke, exposure to pollutants or solvents, and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) can also cause acute bronchitis. 

Chronic bronchitis is most commonly caused by cigarette smoking. However, it can also be the result of continuous attacks of acute bronchitis. Air pollution, dust, toxic gases, and other industrial fumes are known to be responsible for the condition.
Who gets bronchitis?

People at increased risk of getting bronchitis and increased risk of having more severe symptoms include:
Smokers
People who are exposed to a lot of secondhand smoke
People with weakened immune systems
The elderly and infants
People with gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD)
Those who are exposed to irritants at work, such as chemical fumes from ammonia, strong acids, chlorine, hydrogen sulfide, sulfur dioxide or bromine
What are the symptoms of bronchitis?

Signs and symptoms for both acute and chronic bronchitis include:
Inflammation or swelling of the bronchi
Coughing
Production of clear, white, yellow, grey, or green mucus (sputum)
Shortness of breath
Wheezing
Fatigue
Fever and chills
Chest pain or discomfort
Blocked or runny nose
Acute bronchitis usually results in a nagging cough that lingers for several weeks even after the bronchitis resolves. Chronic bronchitis's long-term inflammation leads to scarring of the bronchial tubes and airways, which leads to production of excessive mucus. Additional symptoms of chronic bronchitis include frequent respiratory infections and a cough that is worse in the mornings and in damp weather.


----------



## trichromalicious (Oct 19, 2011)

pull more air in after your hit. you cough because smoke is sitting at the top of your throat.


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 19, 2011)

If its that bad try and cut right down untill its better


----------



## Tales (Oct 19, 2011)

Vaporizer is your friend.


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 19, 2011)

AKRevo47 said:


> I cant stop coughing! Ive been smoking forever and everytime I hit the bong lately, I cough. If I hit it hard, then I go through a coughing fit and sometimes I even end up coughing til I throw up. Its pretty much the same with joints and pipes but not as harsh.
> 
> Ive smoked with cough drops in my mouth and drinking water but nothing really helps. Is there something wrong with me? It kills my buzz from so much coughing or when I have to drink water right after I take a hit.
> 
> ...



Try a vaporizer or baked goodies...


----------



## gioua (Oct 19, 2011)

edibles.... till ya feel better....


----------



## cacamal (Oct 19, 2011)

vape or make some butter...leave the bong alone for a bit


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2011)

FrankDank420 said:


> Not good at all. It sounds like you´re on the verge of bronchitis. I was at that same point. When I was chronic I smoked at least a half oz. a day, literally I would smoke until my lungs collapsed. So really, you need to love yourself and cut back on the smoking. Smoke less, and higher quality, definitly get yourself a vaporizer until your lungs cure a bit.e
> 
> Despite this I would never want to stop smoking because the anxiety relief it provides by far exceeds any of these minor side effects. Legalize it everywhere.
> 
> ...


the only TRUE evidence there is that cannabis can cause any long term lung damage is only WHEN COMBINED with cigarettes.. from cannabis ALONE there are no true documented cases of emphasema or chronic bronchitis or other long term lung conditions from cannabis...


yes one does have to be smart about it, one does have to take it easy... but cannabis is not linked to long term lung conditions, get your shit straight and stop reading from propaganda bs studies that can flip the shit any way they want it to.


----------



## lioncub (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never gotten such symptoms from herb alone. went through a spliff-mania and of course the tobacco didnt fail to inform me its time for a break. detach from smoking anything for a bit.


----------



## BettaBudda (Oct 21, 2011)

Could it be the strain (assuming you grew it)? I have found some strains to be much more likely to make me cough than others, even having been grown the same.

As far as the cough ruining the buzz, Ive never heard of that. I think most people find coughing makes the buzz stronger, "Cough to get off" isnt a phrase for nothing =)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2011)

poplars said:


> the only TRUE evidence there is that cannabis can cause any long term lung damage is only WHEN COMBINED with cigarettes.. from cannabis ALONE there are no true documented cases of emphasema or chronic bronchitis or other long term lung conditions from cannabis...
> 
> 
> yes one does have to be smart about it, one does have to take it easy... but cannabis is not linked to long term lung conditions, get your shit straight and stop reading from propaganda bs studies that can flip the shit any way they want it to.


In my research I have found the same. I do wonder if poorly grown weed (Ie: Still ripe with fertilizer) perhaps can have different negative effects though.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 21, 2011)

I just smoked some Jack Herer! Was smoother than hot butter


----------



## lexros (Oct 22, 2011)

maybe try not to take huge hits from the bong just smoke it in little bursts so its not as overwhelming 
also vape is a great idea. if you cant afford one do what i did and make it out of a lightbulb 
[video=youtube;wmixODIvAtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmixODIvAtM[/video]



OH yeah try putting ice in your bong either in the water or in the stem of a bong that can hold ice 
makes the hit much smoother


----------



## sso (Oct 22, 2011)

s´kinda funny (well not really)

last year, i couldnt stop coughing till i had forced down 2-3 bowls 

woke up coughing.

just forced a smoke down, sure coughed till i hurt and nearly puked, then smoked another bowl and felt more good, by the third bowl i had stopped coughing and felt fine.

lol took about a year but i feel fine now.  (got gradually better) (and i even smoke tobacco mixed with the weed, about 50 50)


----------



## sso (Oct 22, 2011)

course, ive only smoked oil once 15 years ago (never available here and never made any)

mostly smoked hash in the day but last 5 years mainly buds.

and i dont take huge tokes, fingernail sizes (been smoking 20 years, just took a 7 month break and tried tiny bowls when i started again (got me ripped so why smoke more? (used to smoke huge bowls before the break))


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2011)

I do not under any circumstances recommend mixing tobacco with weed.... studies overwealmingly show when you smoke ciggarettes and smoke weed your risks of chronic lung conditions and cancer go up 3-4x. people who smoke weed pure with no tobacco have virtually no documented risk of chronic lung conditions. (we're assuming a medical grade cannabis here, not some street EU shit...)


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 22, 2011)

when that happened to me I was sick, runny nose too that drained into my stomach. I have some bud, and the doc just gives me shit to treat the symptoms. After meds it just continues, I've had this ever since I had mono basically over a year ago but I don't think its that. I think that just tore my immune system down enough for this bug to grab ahold. I noticed after I got high I was fine, but it was the getting high that was the prob lol. Take a small hit and just yack my lungs up lol


----------



## roosba (Jan 23, 2012)

Check your weed. sounds like it may not have been flushed properly. If the weed is OK, then you probably have some bronchitis or an irritation. try smoking joints or ideally a vaporizer .


----------



## BA142 (Jan 23, 2012)

Last winter I smoked nothing but blunts and my lungs paid the price. I was always hacking my lungs up...now i'm like 80/20 (concentrates to weed ratio) and always use a water filtered piece. My lungs feel better than ever !


----------



## bongsmoker (Jun 29, 2013)

Best way to stop weed cough is to smoke FIZ and not with water. I had the same problem a while back. One hit would start a cough attack with phlem, I couldn't smoke. Then I found FIZ, after about a week, my lungs cleared up. It's the only way I smoke now...


----------



## MarWan (Jun 29, 2013)

when you wake up, mix some natural honey with water and drink it,it should help with the cough.


----------



## dank star (Jul 4, 2013)

...and your TRUE evidence is...? Please help this fellow toker with some concrete references in your remarks...

Thanks


----------

